# juanito upholstery



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

just curiuos does anybody know if he is still around.And if he is were is he loacted? He use to have a shop in LA


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Apr 25 2007, 01:05 PM~7771246
> *just curiuos does anybody know if he is still around.And if he is were is he loacted?  He use to have a shop in LA
> *


  I KNOW THAT HE'S IN CORONA SOME WARE WORKING OUT OF HIS GARAGE BUT I HEARD HES DOING CRACK AND IS BURNING PEOPLE SOME ONE GAVE HIM 15000.00 ALLREADY AND NOTHING HAS BEEN DONE AND HE SOLD THE RIMS OF A CUSTOMER TO SOME ONE ELSE THE OWNER OF THE CAR IS TAKING TO MY SPOT KNOW I ALSO WANTED TO USE JUANITO BUT AFTER I HEARD ALL THE SHIT ABOUT HIM I SAID HELL KNOW I KNEW JUANITO FROM BACK IN THE LYNWOOD DAYS AND NO DOUBT THE VATO IS GOOD BUT THAT PIPE IS A MOTHER F****
IM DEALING WITH LALO AND SON OG FROM THE 70'S ERA  
:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

THEY did alot of old school rides.. very good work...


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

yeah, he was the man in the 90's......... :biggrin:


----------



## Droopy (May 10, 2005)

i know im bringing back up a dead topic but i wanna put this mutha fucka on blast . He's been burning alot of ppl . Im looking for this bitch ass right now . Any info , PM me .


----------



## Droopy (May 10, 2005)

*TTT* :twak:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

Droopy said:


> i know im bringing back up a dead topic but i wanna put this mutha fucka on blast . He's been burning alot of ppl . Im looking for this bitch ass right now . Any info , PM me .


:werd:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:thumbsdown:


----------

